# Cannot connect my Vista home basic To network



## evo_y2k (Aug 31, 2006)

Ive tried eveything to connect my vista p.c to my router thou ethernet. Its a d-link DSL-G624T. Wireless works, and my xp p.c works as well. Whats going on. if u need any more info just let me know thank u o wise onesray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moving you to networking


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you trying to connect wirelessly or wired? What are the exact symptoms?

Do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## evo_y2k (Aug 31, 2006)

its wired, the connection status is listed as local only. But i cant access 192.168.1.1, plus the ipconfig indicates that there is a 50% to 75% packet loss. But i can access the internet using my old linksys router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And the reason for not posting the request information would be? :4-dontkno


----------



## evo_y2k (Aug 31, 2006)

its coz i have not been able to connect to the router at all now.

but i think i have found out the reason. some d-link routers are not commpatible with vista yet, but they say they are working on it.:4-dontkno 

but in the mean time i will use my old linksys

tnx


----------

